# The Sports Corner



## Almaviva

OK, friends, college football is back. That is, American football. Or handegg if you Europeans will.

# 14 TCU 48 - Baylor 50 - one of the best college games I've seen. 9 lead changes. Epic comeback with 24-point deficit erased in the 4th quarter with 25 unanswered points, then, the underdog comes back to win by 2. Spectacular!

Tomorrow I'm traveling to Virginia to attend with my son Appalachian St vs. # 13 Virginia Tech.

Less time for opera. Yay college football is finally back!!!

Americans will understand the excitement. Europeans will think we're weird.

But then, Europeans are welcome to talk about association football too.

Classical music is good. But there is also some space for sports. Join the fun, folks.:trp:


----------



## jhar26

I spend on average seven or eight hours a day watching the (tennis) US Open. I've asked two weeks off from work to be able to see every match I want.  On the men's side all the major contenders (Djokovic, Nadal, Federer, Murray, Fish) are still in it, but on the women's side they fall left, right and centre (Venus, Li Na, Kvitova, Sharapova...). I'm glad that my girl is still in it though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two words - Go Giants! 

I don't see hardly any college football on TV so sadly I can't really contribute to Almaviva's original post but that game sounded like an absolute corker.


----------



## Almaviva

elgars ghost said:


> Two words - Go Giants!
> 
> I don't see hardly any college football on TV so sadly I can't really contribute to Almaviva's original post but that game sounded like an absolute corker.


Go Jets!
We're definitely in opposite camps.
Yes, that game was amazing.
I'm back from App St @ VT, in a small hotel in the region, and will travel back home tomorrow morning. I'll be watching Oregon-LSU on TV in 20 minutes (# 3 & 4, should be a great game). Auburn today - defending champs - almost lost and had an amazing comeback. BYU and Ole Miss - which I'm watching now on TV - is another thriller, 14-13, 3:28 left.
The season starts VERY exciting.

My son's VT destroyed the competition, won 66-13. Nice, we lost all three openers last three years. This time, we didn't.

I'm highly, highly excited.

I love the NFL too, so, we may exchange more views in a week.

@Gaston: your girl is that stunning-looking woman, right?


----------



## mmsbls

I grew up in New York City so like all _proper_ fans I love both the Giants and the Jets. As always I'd love to see a Jets - Giants Superbowl.

I'm not as much of a college football fan unless Michigan (Alma Mater) is playing. My senior year at Michigan, my friends and I got on line 17 days before football tickets went on sale. I was a more intense sports fan back then.


----------



## science

elgars ghost said:


> Go Giants!





Almaviva said:


> Go Jets!


Fly, Eagles, fly
on the road to victory...


----------



## elgar's ghost

mmsbls said:


> I grew up in New York City so like all _proper_ fans I love both the Giants and the Jets. As always I'd love to see a Jets - Giants Superbowl.
> 
> Quite right - I wouldn't object if the Jets won it all three years running. My prime concern is that the Giants have bragging rights over the Redskins!


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> @Gaston: your girl is that stunning-looking woman, right?









Unfortunately Serena looks pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## sospiro

Wayne Rainey being interviewed on TV ahead of today's Misano MotoGP. It was at Misano in 1993 that Rainey suffered an appalling accident which left him in a wheelchair.

I'm supporting Jorge Lorenzo but good luck to all the guys.


----------



## jhar26

Some of my observations about some of the female top tennis players' strenghts and weaknesses.... Maybe it's helpfull next time you see them play. 

Caroline Wozniacki 
Strenghts: consistency, defense, anticipation, stamina, footwork, backhand 
Weaknesses: forehand sits up too much, lack of power

Kim Clijsters 
Strenghts: athleticism, power, can when she's on turn defense into offense and hit winners from everywhere from both wings 
Weaknesses: lack of consistency (often even within the space of a match), motivation, serve and forehand can break down in pressure situations 

Vera Zvonareva 
Strenghts: great allrounder, defense, anticipation, skills around the net, backhand, great down the line shots from both wings 
Weaknesses: mental strenght, serve while solid most of the time breaks down easily in pressure situations 

Victoria Azarenka: 
Strenghts: service return (arguably the best in the game), great groundstrokes, offense, backhand 
Weaknesses: defense, has problems with low balls on the forehand wing, lack of stamina, is prone to injuries, serve 

Maria Sharapova 
Strenghts: mental strenght, power, backhand, service return 
Weaknesses: footwork, defense, serve (good shot when it works, but since the shoulder injury it's often become something of a nightmare for her), volleys 

Na Li 
Strenghts: good serve for somedy her size, offense, on a good day a magnificently clean striker of the ball, great at redirecting groundstrokes with lots of pace 
Weaknesses: defense, shot selection, concentration 

Petra Kvitova 
Strenghts: power (she's arguably the biggest hitter on the tour), service return, forehand 
Weaknesses: athleticism, consistency 

Francesca Schiavone 
Strenghts: variation, netplay, mental strenght, stamina 
Weaknesses: serve, lack of power 

Marion Bartoli 
Strenghts: mental strenght, use of angles, clean ballstriker 
Weaknesses: lack of reach because she hits double handed from both wings, lack of agility and stamina, doesn't react well to body serves 

Samantha Stosur 
Strenghts: service, forehand 
Weaknesses: backhand when she's rushed, footwork 

Serena Williams 
Strenghts: mental strenght, attitude, serve (the best of them all), power, groundstrokes 
Weaknesses: footwork, is prone to injuries 

Venus Williams 
Strenghts: first serve, athleticism, reach, turning defense into offense 
Weaknesses: second serve, lack of consistency these days 

Jelena Jankovic 
Strenghts: backhand down the line, footwork, anticipation, defense 
Weaknesses: motivation, sometimes too passive, forehand often sits up too much 

Ana Ivanovic 
Strenghts: forehand 
Weaknesses: mental strenght, footwork


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Some of my observations about some of the female top tennis players' strenghts and weaknesses.... Maybe it's helpfull next time you see them play.
> 
> Caroline Wozniacki
> Strenghts: consistency, defense, anticipation, stamina, footwork, backhand
> Weaknesses: forehand sits up too much, lack of power


Allow me, Sir, to add some more strenghts.

Caroline Wozniacki 
Strenghts: consistency, defense, anticipation, stamina, footwork, backhand. Beautiful face. Ideally-sized, perky natural boobs. Gorgeous legs. Incredibly luminous smile.
Weaknesses: forehand sits up too much, lack of power


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Allow me, Sir, to add some more strenghts.
> 
> Caroline Wozniacki
> Strenghts: *Beautiful face. Ideally-sized, perky natural boobs. Gorgeous legs. Incredibly luminous smile.*


Definitely. :lol:


----------



## mmsbls

elgars ghost said:


> Quite right - I wouldn't object if the Jets won it all three years running. My prime concern is that the Giants have bragging rights over the Redskins!


And the Cowboys and those vile, evil Eagles fans! :devil:

@science: I actually lived in Philadelphia for 5 years and quite liked the city (and the 76ers with Dr. J et. al.). How did you become a Eagles fan (assuming you are and weren't just being contrary)?


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> And the Cowboys and those vile, evil Eagles fans! :devil:
> 
> @science: I actually lived in Philadelphia for 5 years and quite liked the city (and the 76ers with Dr. J et. al.). How did you become a Eagles fan (assuming you are and weren't just being contrary)?


Pulled them out of a hat.

Somehow when I was really young (c. 8 years old) I thought the 49ers were Montana's team (I guess you can see how I made that mistake), and since I was from Wyoming I figured that was close enough, so I considered myself a 49ers fan.

By the time I was in about 4th grade or so everyone around me was a bandwagon 49ers fan, so I wanted to pick a different team. I didn't want to be a Broncos, Cowboys or 49ers fan because there were too many of them around me (in Wyoming).

So I wrote each team on a small piece of paper, but them into a hat, held the hat over my head, and pulled one out. The first one was the Vikings. I really didn't want to be a Vikings fan. I didn't like purple, I didn't know what the thing on their helmet was, and so on. So I figured I'd do it again, and if I got the Vikings again then fate was obviously speaking and I'd accept it.

But on the 2nd try, I got the Eagles. I was really happy. They were something like 6-10, so nobody would accuse me of being a bandwagon fan, I didn't know any Eagles fans, and I'd read an article in Boys' Life magazine about Reggie White, and I liked him. Also, my favorite color by far is green.

It was like love at first sight. I never got into any particular baseball or basketball teams; though I love the sport of basketball I just don't have any favorite teams. But I'm a die hard, bleed green Eagles fan, even though I don't have the Philadelphia culture in me. I'm not a boo-bird or a Negadelphian, and I was one of McNabb's big supporters. I'm also not so strongly against Dallas, though I can see why many people are.

Thank science (and capitalism, etc.) for the internet! Now I'm able to watch every Eagles game live, though they usually come on at 2 or 3 Monday morning my time.


----------



## kv466

Jets fan, eh, Alma?...well we'll be seeing you on October 17th and then hoping for a Happy New Year's Day!


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> Jets fan, eh, Alma?...well we'll be seeing you on October 17th and then hoping for a Happy New Year's Day!


 So you're a fan of the lowly Miami Dolphins? Pfff....


----------



## sabrina

I watched the World Athletics on you tube, as on my over 100 bucks Rogers cable, no TV station presented it. There is boring golf everywhere, instead.
Great Usain Bolt and his Jamaican colleagues broke the world record in 4x100 relay. I was sorry for Trinidad though, as they payed for US mistake.


----------



## mmsbls

sabrina said:


> I watched the World Athletics on you tube, as on my over 100 bucks Rogers cable, no TV station presented it. There is boring golf everywhere, instead.
> Great Usain Bolt and his Jamaican colleagues broke the world record in 4x100 relay. I was sorry for Trinidad though, as they payed for US mistake.


Unfortunately track and field is almost not considered a sport in North America. The Olympics will be covered reasonably well, but even world championships get very little play.

Jamaica and Bolt got a well deserved win and world record. I'm glad Bolt finished strong after his unfortunate disqualification in the 100.

I watched quite a few videos of the 4X100 final. Unfortunately none of the videos that showed good footage of the final pass were in English so I couldn't tell what experts thought of the US - UK collision. I know Drummond, the US coach, said Aikines-Aryeetey, the UK anchor, stepped into the US lane and threw an elbow impeding Patton. I could not see Aikines-Aryeetey step into the US lane, but his elbow clearly struck Patton well into the US lane. Did you hear any discussion of who was considered at fault?


----------



## jhar26

My reaction on the Caro board to my girl's win tonight in a long three hour plus match she looked like losing for much of the time. I'm the Chrissie-fan character.:lol:

http://www.tennisforum.com/showthread.php?t=443365&page=167

*YEAH!!!!* :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> My reaction on the Caro board to my girl's win tonight in a long three hour plus match she looked like losing for much of the time. I'm the Chrissie-fan character.:lol:
> 
> http://www.tennisforum.com/showthread.php?t=443365&page=167
> 
> *YEAH!!!!* :tiphat:


You like a bit then? Pleased she won? 

Seriously Gaston, do you take holiday during the US & Aussie Open, or do you watch the matches & just fall asleep at work? 

(I'm pleased she won btw)


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> My reaction on the Caro board to my girl's win tonight in a long three hour plus match she looked like losing for much of the time. I'm the Chrissie-fan character.:lol:
> 
> http://www.tennisforum.com/showthread.php?t=443365&page=167
> 
> *YEAH!!!!* :tiphat:


Wow! This is *a lot* of love, Gaston! I'd say that this is so much love, that you seem to experience for this girl almost 8.25% of my love for Anna Netrebko!


----------



## jhar26

sospiro said:


> You like a bit then? Pleased she won?
> 
> Seriously Gaston, do you take holiday during the US & Aussie Open, or do you watch the matches & just fall asleep at work?
> 
> (I'm pleased she won btw)


I take my holidays during the slams, yes. For the USO I've taken two weeks off from work. That's not always possible of course, in which case I try to survive with a minimum of sleep and buckets full of black coffee.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Wow! This is *a lot* of love, Gaston! I'd say that this is so much love, that you seem to experience for this girl almost 8.25% of my love for Anna Netrebko!


:tiphat: Yes, I love her. She's such a sweetie.:lol: But this was posted immediately after the match though and I need a release for all that stress and emotion I go through. Sport after all IS emotion. But believe it or not, I have the reputation of being a common sense poster........most of the time.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> :tiphat: Yes, I love her. She's such a sweetie.:lol: But this was posted immediately after the match though and I need a release for all that stress and emotion I go through. Sport after all IS emotion. But believe it or not, I have the reputation of being a common sense poster........most of the time.


 You mean, there? Because here, your reputation is one of... oh wait, I shouldn't tell you. Never mind.:devil:


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> I take my holidays during the slams, yes. For the USO I've taken two weeks off from work. That's not always possible of course, in which case I try to survive with a minimum of sleep and buckets full of black coffee.


:tiphat: respect


----------



## Couchie

Football (no matter what shape the ball) - sucks.

Curling is where it's at.


----------



## itywltmt

I think we need more hockey talk!


----------



## kv466

Almaviva said:


> So you're a fan of the lowly Miami Dolphins? Pfff....


Born and raised! And yeah, you gotta have some thick skin to be a Phins fan!


----------



## clavichorder

We lost the Seattle Sonics a few years back, to Oklahoma I think? Now that that's happened, I don't hear anyone in Seattle talking about the NBA these days. Used to be a big basketball fanatic. 

No more interviews with Gary Paton...


----------



## larifari

Sports?

Who cares any more?

Hockey became the 'sport' of goons in 1974 when the Philadephia Bullies won the Stanley Cup.
Football in Canada is a league of American has-beens, never-was's and never would-be's. 
Basketball is a game of overly tall genetic freaks. Put the basket up to 30 feet and then see real talent.
Tennis has become a game of grunts and groans rivalling the sounds one might hear in a chiropractor's office.
Golf might be interesting if the so-called stars and so-called athletes were able and man enough to carry their own clubs.

But there is still professional WRESTLING who makes no pretensions like all of the above.


----------



## science

Soccer / football.

It's a good one.


----------



## Almaviva

larifari said:


> Sports?
> 
> Who cares any more?


Huh... about 3 billion people, maybe?


----------



## jhar26

larifari said:


> Sports?
> 
> Who cares any more?
> 
> Hockey became the 'sport' of goons in 1974 when the Philadephia Bullies won the Stanley Cup.
> Football in Canada is a league of American has-beens, never-was's and never would-be's.
> Basketball is a game of overly tall genetic freaks. Put the basket up to 30 feet and then see real talent.
> Tennis has become a game of grunts and groans rivalling the sounds one might hear in a chiropractor's office.
> Golf might be interesting if the so-called stars and so-called athletes were able and man enough to carry their own clubs.


Why don't you get into sports yourself then? You'd be a millionaire by now if you'd teached all those non-talents a lesson with the amazing skills you have.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The AL currently has two less teams than the NL - if I had my way I'd move the Brewers back to the AL and introduce new Browns and Expos franchises to even it up at 16 teams each!


----------



## itywltmt

elgars ghost said:


> The AL currently has two less teams than the NL - if I had my way I'd move the Brewers back to the AL and introduce new Browns and Expos franchises to even it up at 16 teams each!


I haven't been following baseball much since 1994 (until then, I was a HUGE Expos fan), but I am unsure that "expansion" is something MLB (or any major Sports league) should be considering at a time so many sport franchises (save for the NFL) are struggling financially.

In my favoutrite sport (NHL Hockey), expansion into "non-traditional" hockey markets (such as the Bible Belt and the South East Coast) has had mixed results, with a number of financially moribund franchises, run by at times dodgy ownership groups who are looking for sweet deals from local governments.

The recent relocation of Atlanta's franchise to Winnipeg is a case in point: Canadian markets are less interesting to a league adamant to break through in the US, but the strong Canadian dollar and general enthusiasm for hockey in Canadian markets doesn't seem to sway the NHL into expanding into Quebec City and the GTA (two NHL teams in the same market works in LA and NYC apparently, doesn't it?). And rules about relocation appear to be issues as well (e.g., the well-documented woes of the Phoenix Coyotes).

I feel sad for Atlanta hockey fans, who have lost two NHL franchises over the last 30 years to Western-Canadian cities. I think there are great and knowledgeable hockey fans in Georgia, but the ownership was a laughing stock, and I think fans stayed home in protest of the pwners unwillingness to make their team better so they could pocket some cash and not because they didn't like the game or the players.

I rant a bit, but I think expansion may be "numerically" attractive (32 is a good "bracket" number), but is it worthwhle expanding when it may make more sense to relocate franchises or - God forbid - contract!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Good points concerning the apparent lack of integrity/forethought behind some hockey franchises - and as usual I suppose it's the fans who lose out. I have to admit that my post concerning a tweaking of MLB was rather tongue-in-cheek - I'm a bit of a traditionalist and it just seems a shame that teams like the Expos and Browns aren't around in their original guises, not even to the degree of retaining their last names (which I admit would be anomalous in Montreal's case seeing Washington's planned World Fairs of 1892 and 1915 were never held!). It does seem that expansion/relocation works better in baseball than in hockey - the first and last real failure as an expansion franchise in baseball since the American League was given parity were the Seattle Pilots which limped through one season back in 1969 before moving to Milwaukee.


----------



## itywltmt

elgars ghost said:


> Good points concerning the apparent lack of integrity/forethought behind some hockey franchises - and as usual I suppose it's the fans who lose out. I have to admit that my post concerning a tweaking of MLB was rather tongue-in-cheek - I'm a bit of a traditionalist and it just seems a shame that teams like the Expos and Browns aren't around in their original guises, not even to the degree of retaining their last names (which I admit would be anomalous in Montreal's case seeing Washington's planned World Fairs of 1892 and 1915 were never held!). It does seem that expansion/relocation works better in baseball than in hockey - the first and last real failure as an expansion franchise in baseball since the American League was given parity were the Seattle Pilots which limped through one season back in 1969 before moving to Milwaukee.


I find that MLB (with the possible exception of the NFL) has endowed its Commissioner with powers that somehow transcend the will of the owners (or maybe I'm mistaken...) and seems to me the Commissioner's office has more freedom to do what they think is "best for the sport", and that will include moving moribund franchises. It does not make me happy to associate the Expos with "Moribund", but the apathy in Montreal after the 1994 strike (and the ownership of Jeffrey Loria) leaves me with little choice in my words... Whether the Nationals will succeed where the Senators failed in the 1960's (before they became the Texas Rangers, which I think happened AFTER the Seattle Pilots owned by "Honest Bud" Selig became the Brewers) remains to be seen.

Major and Minor League baseball in Canada has had its ups and downs (at one point, Calgary, Edmonton, Vancouver and Ottawa had AAA teams, and they since have disappeared, replaced by -inferior - "independent" minor leagues), and I think it has had to do with Economics, fervor in the US for "affiiiated" baseball, and local governments who have leurred minor league owners with new ballparks and sweet tax deals. After a while, the logistics of planning travel and game dates when there becane fewer abd fewer Canadian teams just spelled the end of AAA ball here. Organused baseball, which has allowed for Canadian talent to make it to the Majors, is now starting to lose momentum to other organised sports (soccer, yes, but also junior Canadian football and the all-too-popular organised hockey which seems to demand year-round commitment. I remember when youhgsters used to trade sticks and skates for bats and gloves in the Spring - now it's power skating, summer perfection camps, ...)

And don't get me started on the "wild card" and the so-called "improvements" nade to post-season baseball. We now have World Series that extend into November, and all to make owners richer and making the regular season meaningless - not unlike in basketball and... hockey).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Oh, yes - I forgot about the 'replacement' Senators and that they came about in 1961, the year after the original Senators confirmed their move to Minnesota. EDIT: I've just read the second Senators entry on wikipedia - most of it doesn't make very pleasant reading.

I'm not a great fan of the play-off system as it stands either - we have a post-season system which blights Rugby Union in this country and is too depressing to explain but needless to say it's just an excuse to bleed the fans dry.


----------



## jflatter

I watch football where they actually kick the ball. However the team I support are Arsenal who have not started the season very well. Any our season really starts this Saturday against Swansea. COME ON YOU REDS.

I also play and watch tennis. I am supporting Murray in the mens at the US Open in the vain hope that a Brit wins a Slam. Alas my favourite lady Sharapova is out. I had some Netrebko style fantasies about that grunting which I am sure Alma would understand....


----------



## mamascarlatti

The Rugby World cup starts off tomorrow here in NZ and the whole country is going mad about its favourite sport. Even I am a tiny bit excited and I am distinctly not a sports fan (although I would never be rude enough to disrespect the incredible levels of skill and dedication necessary to reach the high levels of any sport).


----------



## Almaviva

jflatter said:


> I watch football where they actually kick the ball. However the team I support are Arsenal who have not started the season very well. Any our season really starts this Saturday against Swansea. COME ON YOU REDS.
> 
> I also play and watch tennis. I am supporting Murray in the mens at the US Open in the vain hope that a Brit wins a Slam. Alas my favourite lady Sharapova is out. I had some Netrebko style fantasies about that grunting which I am sure Alma would understand....


I like the kicking ball kind of football too. And I also support Arsenal, although I preferentially follow Serie A and AC Milan rather than the Premiership (in the past I used to follow the Premiership more).

Hehehe, I get you... But I'm more attracted these days to Gaston's favorite. She is really amazing.

@Gaston, by the way, the Wall Street Journal of today had an article about her, long, with pictures, and all, basically praising her fabulous and friendly personality. This seems to be a really nice person, in addition to her athletic skills and spectacular beauty.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> The Rugby World cup starts off tomorrow here in NZ and the whole country is going mad about its favourite sport. Even I am a tiny bit excited and I am distinctly not a sports fan (although I would never be rude enough to disrespect the incredible levels of skill and dedication necessary to reach the high levels of any sport).


 My son used to play rugby so I learned a bit about it and even watched some games on TV including the All Blacks. I like the haka... hehehe. What I find interesting about it is that they do all that menacing staring and then they treat the opponents really nicely (rugby seems to be a more civilized sport that highly values sportsmanship - I like how the players and refs call each other 'sir.')


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> @Gaston, by the way, the Wall Street Journal of today had an article about her, long, with pictures, and all, basically praising her fabulous and friendly personality. This seems to be a really nice person, in addition to her athletic skills and spectacular beauty.


Yes, she's a very sweet girl. If she's competing somewhere the wta folks don't have to ask her to do something to promote the event like they do with other players. She goes up to them herself and asks, "ok, what can I do for you guys?" She's popular among the other players as well. And tennis fans who collect autographs or like to have their picture taken with players say that she's friendly, patient and has a nice word for everyone.....They don't call her 'Sunshine' for nothing. :lol:

Caroline's 'nice-ness.' Comforting an injured Radwanska (from 5:45 onwards)


----------



## jhar26

jflatter said:


> I also play and watch tennis. I am supporting Murray in the mens at the US Open in the vain hope that a Brit wins a Slam. Alas my favourite lady Sharapova is out. I had some Netrebko style fantasies about that grunting which I am sure Alma would understand....


I think that Murray will win a slam before his career is over. He's just in the unfortunate position of having to compete against three of the best players that the world has ever seen. But hey, he's the #4 guy which is pretty good going. If you are top four in your chosen profession you've got reason to be proud.

Maria is doing great considering the career threatening shoulder injury she's had. Her serve has become a liability ever since, but she's still a top player because she's got so much willpower. She's all heart that girl.


----------



## itywltmt

Sad day (sad Summer actually) for hockey yesterday, with that plane crash that killed all but one member of a Russian hockey team, and their Canadian coach. There were a few players we knew here in Ottawa and in North America. Sad, and unnecessary - the plane wasn't certified to fly anywhere but in Russia...

In brighter news, Sidney Crosby says he's recovering (albeit slowly) from post-concussion syndrome and should be back sometime later this year.


----------



## presto

I’ve never been into watching or following any type of sport it all seems kind of pointless and boring to me.
Much rather spend my time listening to music…….but then some people think thats pointless!


----------



## TxllxT

itywltmt said:


> Sad day (sad Summer actually) for hockey yesterday, with that plane crash that killed all but one member of a Russian hockey team, and their Canadian coach. There were a few players we knew here in Ottawa and in North America. Sad, and unnecessary - the plane wasn't certified to fly anywhere but in Russia...
> 
> In brighter news, Sidney Crosby says he's recovering (albeit slowly) from post-concussion syndrome and should be back sometime later this year.


The Czech Republic lost three top players, the Slovaks lost their national team´s captain. A day of mourning here.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Yes, she's a very sweet girl. If she's competing somewhere the wta folks don't have to ask her to do something to promote the event like they do with other players. She goes up to them herself and asks, "ok, what can I do for you guys?" She's popular among the other players as well. And tennis fans who collect autographs or like to have their picture taken with players say that she's friendly, patient and has a nice word for everyone.....They don't call her 'Sunshine' for nothing. :lol:
> 
> Caroline's 'nice-ness.' Comforting an injured Radwanska (from 5:45 onwards)


Nice, narration in Portuguese! Yes, the WSJ article says that she dines out with her opponents, hugs them and chats with them, is always smiling and wishing them good luck in the in the locker room (unlike ferocious ladies like Graf and Selles used to do - they'd practically growl at their opponents in the locker room), is compassionate and charitable, and all that. At one point, the article questions it in terms of her never getting to be as dominant as she has the potential to be, for being too nice to opponents.


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Nice, narration in Portuguese! Yes, the WSJ article says that she dines out with her opponents, hugs them and chats with them, is always smiling and wishing them good luck in the in the locker room (unlike ferocious ladies like Graf and Selles used to do - they'd practically growl at their opponents in the locker room), is compassionate and charitable, and all that. At one point, the article questions it in terms of her never getting to be as dominant as she has the potential to be, for being too nice to opponents.


That's possible, because she doesn't have that edge of opponents feeling intimidated by her. But she hasn't really got an intimidating power game either. She can't blow opponents of the court like a Graf, Seles or Serena. But she has excellent defense and when she's on she makes very few errors. Today she has a tough match against Petkovic (anything is possible in that one)....but the're all tough at this point of the tournament.


----------



## itywltmt

TxllxT said:


> The Czech Republic lost three top players, the Slovaks lost their national team´s captain. A day of mourning here.


I didn't want to "like" this post - what is there to like about 43 people dying...

The Czechs and Slovaks did lose some players that have done well internationally, and in the NHL (Pavol Dimitra comes to mind).

Yesterday on local Sports Talk Radio, there were interviews with many Canadians who have played in Russia, and they ALL had horror stories about air travel. Add to that there have been (I believe) SEVEN crashes this year in Russia, and you know there's something very wrong with air safety over there.

As I said, it's a crying shame when sometghing like this happens, and especially when it is something that could have been avoided by enforcing proper regulations!


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> That's possible, because she doesn't have that edge of opponents feeling intimidated by her. But she hasn't really got an intimidating power game either. She can't blow opponents of the court like a Graf, Seles or Serena. But she has excellent defense and when she's on she makes very few errors. Today she has a tough match against Petkovic (anything is possible in that one)....but the're all tough at this point of the tournament.


 Can you let me know when her next game will be on, date and US time? I'll see if I record it and watch it. It's been a while since I haven't watched Tennis, I used to like it a lot. Maybe given her - cough cough - multiple assets, I'll be motivated to give it a watch.


----------



## Almaviva

itywltmt said:


> I didn't want to "like" this post - what is there to like about 43 people dying...
> 
> The Czechs and Slovaks did lose some players that have done well internationally, and in the NHL (Pavol Dimitra comes to mind).
> 
> Yesterday on local Sports Talk Radio, there were interviews with many Canadians who have played in Russia, and they ALL had horror stories about air travel. Add to that there have been (I believe) SEVEN crashes this year in Russia, and you know there's something very wrong with air safety over there.
> 
> As I said, it's a crying shame when sometghing like this happens, and especially when it is something that could have been avoided by enforcing proper regulations!


Yes, it is sad and a shame.


----------



## science

Good game tonight between the Packers and the Saints. Not much in the way of defense, but it came down to the last play.


----------



## Almaviva

science said:


> Good game tonight between the Packers and the Saints. Not much in the way of defense, but it came down to the last play.


 yes, excellent start for the season. I'd have loved to see extra time though. Too bad that the last play didn't go anywhere. Although it was largely absent throughout the evening, defense did win the game at the end.


----------



## science

Almaviva said:


> yes, excellent start for the season. I'd have loved to see extra time though. Too bad that the last play didn't go anywhere. Although it was largely absent throughout the evening, defense did win the game at the end.


Yeah. I'd say it was a lame play-call by Sean Payton. Maybe it's just because I have the Saints' tight end on my fantasy team, but I'd have liked to see the play-action bootleg to the TE in the flat...

Maybe they could even repeat that for the 2-point conversion.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Rugby world cup started yesterday, with a great party and firework display on the harbour, which we caught by climbing up one of Auckland's extinct volcanic cones (along with about a thousand other pepople). I subsequently caught a bit of the NZ vs Tonga match on the TV and might yet become a fan, being most impressed by the skill of one of the All Blacks, who managed to accurately throw an oval ball behind him to a team mate, while flying through the air with two burly Tongans attached to his legs.


----------



## Almaviva

AC Milan 2-2 Lazio
A so-so start for the season


----------



## science

mamascarlatti said:


> Rugby world cup started yesterday, with a great party and firework display on the harbour, which we caught by climbing up one of Auckland's extinct volcanic cones (along with about a thousand other pepople). I subsequently caught a bit of the NZ vs Tonga match on the TV and might yet become a fan, being most impressed by the skill of one of the All Blacks, who managed to accurately throw an oval ball behind him to a team mate, while flying through the air with two burly Tongans attached to his legs.


I love rugby. I don't think it's a ton of fun to watch, but then I'm not really familiar with it and familiarity improves almost everything, but it looks like an absolute blast to play.


----------



## sabrina

mmsbls said:


> Unfortunately track and field is almost not considered a sport in North America. The Olympics will be covered reasonably well, but even world championships get very little play.
> 
> Jamaica and Bolt got a well deserved win and world record. I'm glad Bolt finished strong after his unfortunate disqualification in the 100.
> 
> I watched quite a few videos of the 4X100 final. Unfortunately none of the videos that showed good footage of the final pass were in English so I couldn't tell what experts thought of the US - UK collision. I know Drummond, the US coach, said Aikines-Aryeetey, the UK anchor, stepped into the US lane and threw an elbow impeding Patton. I could not see Aikines-Aryeetey step into the US lane, but his elbow clearly struck Patton well into the US lane. Did you hear any discussion of who was considered at fault?


No, all I know is that the British and US athletes impeded each other, but not guilty part surfaced the internet. Everything goes to the winners, especially that the Jamaicans broke their own world record. You are right, there is no interests in athletics in N America. I am really frustrated by the big difference in sport, between Europe and N America.
Sorry for this late answer, as I had a wrist surgery in the mean time.


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> Rugby world cup started yesterday, with a great party and firework display on the harbour, which we caught by climbing up one of Auckland's extinct volcanic cones (along with about a thousand other people). I subsequently caught a bit of the NZ vs Tonga match on the TV and might yet become a fan, being most impressed by the skill of one of the All Blacks, who managed to accurately throw an oval ball behind him to a team mate, while flying through the air with two burly Tongans attached to his legs.


:lol:

Rocky has a competition with a T-shirt for the winner. Thought I'd give them a laugh.


----------



## mmsbls

sabrina said:


> No, all I know is that the British and US athletes impeded each other, but not guilty part surfaced the internet. Everything goes to the winners, especially that the Jamaicans broke their own world record. You are right, there is no interests in athletics in N America. I am really frustrated by the big difference in sport, between Europe and N America.
> Sorry for this late answer, as I had a wrist surgery in the mean time.


Hope your surgery went well and that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sospiro

sabrina said:


> Sorry for this late answer, as I had a wrist surgery in the mean time.


Hope everything is OK now


----------



## sabrina

Thank you, Annie and mmsbls for your wishes. I am OK, and I also hope everything ends up well, as it is my dominant arm.


----------



## Chris

Best wishes Sabrina. I hope all is successful and your wrist is completely fixed.

Back to the thread; the sport most analogous to classical music is surely *cricket*. I mean the proper two innings per side game, primarily the five day test match; not limited overs stuff and definitely not this '20-20' abomination which is baseball by another name. A test match is like a Mahler symphony. You may wonder if it is going anywhere. You may be sitting through what seem to be long stretches of tedium. But all the while the emotional tension is being slowly cranked up....tighter....tighter....to a thrilling climax. Incomparable!


----------



## sospiro

Chris said:


> Best wishes Sabrina. I hope all is successful and your wrist is completely fixed.
> 
> Back to the thread; the sport most analogous to classical music is surely *cricket*. I mean the proper two innings per side game, primarily the five day test match; not limited overs stuff and definitely not this '20-20' abomination which is baseball by another name. A test match is like a Mahler symphony. You may wonder if it is going anywhere. You may be sitting through what seem to be long stretches of tedium. But all the while the emotional tension is being slowly cranked up....tighter....tighter....to a thrilling climax. Incomparable!


................... and then ... and then ... it's a draw!

Seriously, I love cricket. Often listen to TMS in bed in the wee small hours.


----------



## Almaviva

sabrina said:


> Thank you, Annie and mmsbls for your wishes. I am OK, and I also hope everything ends up well, as it is my dominant arm.


 Glad to know that you're OK, sabrina, and I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sabrina

Thank you all for your nice words! I love sport (that's how I broke my wrist-figure skating), but unfortunately I have no common interests with most forum colleagues.


----------



## jhar26

Caroline played like a junior today. And Federer could have won, but he choked it away.

Now I'm going to the nearest tree to hang myself. Live well y'all.


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> Caroline played like a junior today.






jhar26 said:


> Now I'm going to the nearest tree to hang myself. Live well y'all.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Anyway you know what will happen if you go AWOL again


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Caroline played like a junior today. And Federer could have won, but he choked it away.
> 
> Now I'm going to the nearest tree to hang myself. Live well y'all.


Pick a short one with delicate branches.


----------



## itywltmt

sabrina said:


> Thank you all for your nice words! I love sport (that's how I broke my wrist-figure skating), but unfortunately I have no common interests with most forum colleagues.


Figure Skating, eh? I sympathize whole-heartedly, as my daughter figure skated for almost 10 years - from Learn to Skate to her Gold skills, quitting at Junior Silver freeskate and dances (because we relocated and she didn't want to start over with a new coach - BTW: she was lined up to work with Elizabeth Manley, so she probably was a tad intimidated...) . Hope you didn't break your wrist on a triple jump!!


----------



## sabrina

itywltmt said:


> Figure Skating, eh? I sympathize whole-heartedly, as my daughter figure skated for almost 10 years - from Learn to Skate to her Gold skills, quitting at Junior Silver freeskate and dances (because we relocated and she didn't want to start over with a new coach - BTW: she was lined up to work with Elizabeth Manley, so she probably was a tad intimidated...) . Hope you didn't break your wrist on a triple jump!!


You made me laugh as I am no professional figure skater. I was doing some twizzles-like moves. I love this sport, but I am too old for any big jumps!
Going back to the thread, I also watched the US open. I liked Murray, but he lost. Later, when I realized Caroline was loosing like that, I switched to music, to avoid any chance of hanging myself, due to frustration.


----------



## sabrina

uhuhu! Sam Stosur won the US open! Great performance today. She smashed Serena in 2 straight sets


----------



## jhar26

sabrina said:


> uhuhu! Sam Stosur won the US open! Great performance today. She smashed Serena in 2 straight sets


Sam was fab. But Serena served so poorly. why didn't she serve like that yesterday against my girl?


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Sam was fab. But Serena served so poorly. why didn't she serve like that yesterday against my girl?


 Because she was busy yelling at the umpire. Again.


----------



## Almaviva

Some interesting NFL snippets.

Big Ben was a disaster today, and Flacco was phenomenal.

Great comeback by the Jets (or rather, amazing Romo collapse... again). About to be down 14 points in the 4th quarter, won the game by 3 points.

New QB Cam Newton from Carolina had a spectacular game for a rookie. He lost, but could have won. He was a bit unlucky and his defense screwed up at times, but Carolina could perfectly have won the game, surprising everybody. To step directly out of college and in his very first NFL game to play the way he did, it is a sign that he may very well one day be one of the greatest QBs in the league. Too early to tell, of course, but what a start! 422 passing yards, most in history by a first-game rookie.

Well today's result for the Colts should put to rest all the talk about Peyton Manning having good help and not being entirely responsible for the Colts' wins. No Peyton, almost no points.


----------



## itywltmt

Almaviva said:


> Some interesting NFL snippets.
> 
> Big Ben was a disaster today, and Flacco was phenomenal.
> 
> Great comeback by the Jets (or rather, amazing Romo collapse... again). About to be down 14 points in the 4th quarter, won the game by 3 points.
> 
> New QB Cam Newton from Carolina had a spectacular game for a rookie. He lost, but could have won. He was a bit unlucky and his defense screwed up at times, but Carolina could perfectly have won the game, surprising everybody. To step directly out of college and in his very first NFL game to play the way he did, it is a sign that he may very well one day be one of the greatest QBs in the league. Too early to tell, of course, but what a start!
> 
> Well today's result for the Colts should put to rest all the talk about Peyton Manning having good help and not being entirely responsible for the Colts' wins. No Peyton, almost no points.


You forgot the most important factoid: *how about those Bills?* Ryan Fitzpatrick looked Favre-esque against a team (the Chiefs) that usually are a tough home team - worse home loss in 35 years at Arrowhead.

Bills fans (maybe 7 people outside of NW New-York state, and _none _of them in Toronto IMHO) should rejoice, as there won't be much rejoicing for the remainder of the season...


----------



## Almaviva

Yes, surprising Bills too. I couldn't believe it when I saw the score.


----------



## Ukko

The Red Sox are spiraling down - but they don't have time to get to the cellar.


----------



## itywltmt

The Sox are just saving it for October. They'll be fine - they always are.


----------



## kv466

Brady tonight!...we'll prolly lose this one and come back and take them out when it means absolutely nothing for us anymore because we're so far down and that'll probably be the Patsy's first loss of the season...oh, boy...what a joy to be a fan...Go Phins!


----------



## Almaviva

kv466 said:


> Brady tonight!...we'll prolly lose this one and come back and take them out when it means absolutely nothing for us anymore because we're so far down and that'll probably be the Patsy's first loss of the season...oh, boy...what a joy to be a fan...Go Phins!


 I'll be rooting for the Phins just because I hate the Pats. But I won't be posting comments here until tomorrow because I set the DVR to record the game and will be only watching much later tonight, so I won't even come back to this thread so that I don't inadvertently learn the result before watching the game "as if live."

I find it better this way because I can skip all the commercials and time-outs.


----------



## mmsbls

Almaviva said:


> I'll be rooting for the Phins just because I hate the Pats. But I won't be posting comments here until tomorrow because I set the DVR to record the game and will be only watching much later tonight, so I won't even come back to this thread so that I don't inadvertently learn the result before watching the game "as if live."
> 
> I find it better this way because I can skip all the commercials and time-outs.


I always tape events. I have had the occasion problem when a friend or family member calls to talk about the game. I can't even just let the call go to voice mail because just seeing that they called lets me know who won. It's still preferable to fast forward through the commercials. What will we do when everyone has DVRs, and the advertisers won't let you fast forward through commercials?

Finally: Die Patriots Die!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hilltroll72 said:


> The Red Sox are spiraling down - but they don't have time to get to the cellar.


The Yankees are hardly entering the home straight with a flourish either! I really want the Indians and the Cubs to win the World Series before much longer. The Red Sox, White Sox and Giants are the other members of the 'old guard' who have won it in recent years after so many decades of frustration but I despair of the Cubs - no WS appearance since 1945 and haven't been WS winners since 1908. The Indians haven't won since 1948 but at least have managed to get to the WS three times since.

It's difficult to think of an equivalent to the Cubs as an exercise in futility when it comes to English sport - in soccer there are more teams in a position to compete for honours due to promotion/relegation than there are in the US franchise-based system where there are a fixed amount of clubs (plus there is more than one trophy to play for here). I think the nearest I can think of is Sheffield United - one of the top teams in the country from the 1890's through to the 1920's but haven't won anything since. Their neighbours Huddersfield Town run them close - League Champions 3 times in a row back in the 20s (the first team to achieve the hat-trick of league titles and one of only four in all) but haven't won anything since then.

So come on you Cubs and Indians - I reckon I can give you about another 35 years but that's all!


----------



## Ravellian

Our family kinda roots for both the Ravens and the Redskins... so Sunday was lots of fun... especially that 35-7 Ravens rout against Burgerman and the Steelers. I can still feel the pain of last season's playoff loss..


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Brady tonight!...we'll prolly lose this one and come back and take them out when it means absolutely nothing for us anymore because we're so far down and that'll probably be the Patsy's first loss of the season...oh, boy...what a joy to be a fan...Go Phins!


The Dolphins looked pretty good - on offense. All in all, their results pretty much mirrored the Pats, just somewhat 'smallified'. The Patriots looked just like they did most of the time last season - strong offense, suspect defense.

I think Dolphin fans need to see 2-3 more games before they decide to stay away. So far the QB looks much better in this style offense. If Bush can hold up under that load, they may be good. The defense won't be facing a Brady every week.


----------



## kv466

Oh, gosh, unfortunately I'll never be able to stay away...but you're right, Dolphins don't actually look as horrible as last year and if we can start working things out and make good use of Reggie then it might not be such a bad season after all...Welker is one of my favorites ever since he first started with the Phins, giving us many happy moments many of which against the Pats...watching that 99 and a half yard play last night was pretty awesome!


----------



## itywltmt

Rugby World Cup news:
http://www.tsn.ca/rugby/story/?id=375758

Canada 25, Tonga 20. Take that, Tonga!

The game was on in the middle of the night here in Canada, but I understand the Canadians have some "playoff beards" going that are worth the price of admission.

Canada probably won't win another game in the tourney, but - heck - might as well gloat while we can!


----------



## waldvogel

My beloved Detroit Tigers have now won 12 games in a row, and seem certain to be the division winner in the American League Central. This is the longest winning streak that the team has had since 1934!


----------



## Ukko

waldvogel said:


> My beloved Detroit Tigers have now won 12 games in a row, and seem certain to be the division winner in the American League Central. This is the longest winning streak that the team has had since 1934!


Verlander is having a super year - a Koufax kind of year. I hope it continues.


----------



## Ravellian

I think America would be a lot smarter if we all read books on Sunday instead of watching football. We could join the NBL (National Book League) and compete to finish the most books in any given month.


----------



## Almaviva

Ravellian said:


> I think America would be a lot smarter if we all read books on Sunday instead of watching football. We could join the NBL (National Book League) and compete to finish the most books in any given month.


 We wouldn't be smarter. We'd just be more cultured.


----------



## Ukko

Ravellian said:


> I think America would be a lot smarter if we all read books on Sunday instead of watching football. We could join the NBL (National Book League) and compete to finish the most books in any given month.


Aha, a Philistine. Sunday football is a form of relaxation, a break from the tense competition of trying to read more books than the Joneses.

BTW, that 'competition' encourages skimming. What's the point of writing well if the reader is going to skim?


----------



## kv466

Congrats to the Detroit Lions who have gone 4-0 and in this last game defeating the Cowboys,...in a very sweet style! 

Aside from that,...all I can hope is the Dolphins can win at least one game this season


----------



## Almaviva

I stopped watching when it became clear that Carolina would lose to Chicago.
Cam Newton is wonderful... but he's not helped by his defense, so he does what is necessary to win the game, but the defense gives away so many points that it doesn't matter.

Yesterday my son's Virginia Tech Hokies lost to Clemson.

A bad football weekend for me.

At least my Duke Blue Devils won the third game in a row!!!


----------



## waldvogel

How do you define a perfect day in sports for me?

First of all, my Detroit Lions overcome a 27-3 deficit and beat Team Hype, the Dallas Cowboys, 34-30. 

Then, my Tigers take on The Great Satan and beat the Yankees 5-3. Quite the shaky ending, but still very satisfying.


----------



## Ukko

waldvogel said:


> How do you define a perfect day in sports for me?
> 
> First of all, my Detroit Lions overcome a 27-3 deficit and beat Team Hype, the Dallas Cowboys, 34-30.
> 
> Then, my Tigers take on The Great Satan and beat the Yankees 5-3. Quite the shaky ending, but still very satisfying.


Congratulations! Detroit is looking up. All that and the Chrysler 300...

:cheers:


----------



## Philip

i don't know if this is on topic or not, but cycling season is over and i can confidently affirm that this is the most memorable piece of footage this year:


----------



## kv466

Giants just scored a sweet TD! Not that I'm a fan but, hey, you all know my team and if you don't like other teams in the NFL as a Dolphins fan,...well, you pretty much won't be able to watch football.


Ooooooh!!!! The Bills just returned the favor with a ridiculous 80 yard hand-off to a back,...all the way to the house!


----------



## Vaneyes

Due to the venue, I'll be watching golf's Presidents Cup (International team versus USA team) with interest in November. It's being held at one of the world's great golf clubs, Royal Melbourne. I had the pleasure of playing both their courses (East and West) in March of this year. For the Presidents Cup, a composite from both courses will be played.

I read today that International Captain Greg Norman said if he was USA Captain Fred Couples, he would not have chosen Tiger Woods as one of his wild card picks. Instead, he would have chosen Keegan Bradley, winner of this year's PGA Championship. I think I would have, also, but the real story here is that Norman has once again put his foot in his mouth, and provided lockerroom bulletin board material for the USA team.

http://www.pgatour.com/tournaments/presidentscup/


----------



## TxllxT

Holland is the world champion baseball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ukko

Well, they turned the ball over four times, and the Cowboys' defense looked damn good for 57½ minutes, but the Pats won anyway. It may be that the Cowboys are snakebit.


----------



## kv466

Great win, Patsies!!


----------



## Trout

I don't know exactly where to put this, but the motor racing world lost one of it's great drivers yesterday. The 33 year old two time Indy 500 winner Dan Wheldon was killed in a horrendous crash at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway during the final race of the 2011 IZOD IndyCar Series season. May he rest in peace.

Here is the terrible crash.


----------



## kv466

Only three more hours!...til what, I have no idea.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> Only three more hours!...til what, I have no idea.


Neither do I. The Dolphins still look to me like a .500 team, but who knows if Moore will work out. The Jets have the personnel to be a very good team, but they aren't. In a few hours we may have a few clues.


----------



## kv466

It's time! Alma, good luck...but I feel we just might get our first tonight!


See ya'll after the game.


----------



## samurai

"Let's Go Jets!!!!!!!


----------



## kv466

Ok,...what the %@#%^ is going on? Jets are giving us every opportunity to score and nothing but the classic Dolphins 3 after 3 after 3...Jets fans, you have to agree that 100 yarder was the result of a non call for the PI...the quarterback draw,...simply ridiculous. What an annoying game on both ends...can't wait for the second half!


----------



## science

science said:


> Fly, Eagles, fly
> on the road to victory...


Just watched a phenomenal game, Eagles - Giants, another classic in the rivalry.


----------



## skalpel

I'm a fan of Newcastle United (football/soccer) but I don't watch any other sports. Any other Premier League fans here?


----------



## kv466

I watch mostly Spanish soccer these days...wow,...three in a row and not looking so bad...don't know what to think...you been around, Trolls?


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> I watch mostly Spanish soccer these days...wow,...three in a row and not looking so bad...don't know what to think...you been around, Trolls?


I watched most of the game. Moore is fitting in, and the defense is working like it was supposed to all season. You realize, _kv466_, that they could finish the season 9 and 7? If Moore eliminates the 2-3 bad reads/poor decisions he still makes during a game, and stays healthy...

*Siss Boom Bah!*


----------



## TrazomGangflow

GO COLTS!... 






(what's the point?)


----------



## science

The point's name appears to be Andrew Luck.


----------



## kv466

Hilltroll72 said:


> I watched most of the game. Moore is fitting in, and the defense is working like it was supposed to all season. You realize, _kv466_, that they could finish the season 9 and 7? If Moore eliminates the 2-3 bad reads/poor decisions he still makes during a game, and stays healthy...
> 
> *Siss Boom Bah!*


You said it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

skalpel said:


> I'm a fan of Newcastle United (football/soccer) but I don't watch any other sports. Any other Premier League fans here?


Yes - presuming West Bromwich Albion can stay in it for more than two years at a time!


----------



## kv466

And _those_ were the Dolphins I know!


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> And _those_ were the Dolphins I know!


That was an excellent competitive game. Both defenses played well. The quality difference was at quarterback. Moore's crucial throws weren't accurate enough; throwing behind the receiver on crossing patterns isn't 'a formula for success'. Romo managed at least two completions that weren't so much skillful as having the appearance of divine help.


----------



## jflatter

elgars ghost said:


> Yes - presuming West Bromwich Albion can stay in it for more than two years at a time!


Yes I am Arsenal fan and am guarding Robin van Persie with a whole army.


----------



## skalpel

elgars ghost said:


> Yes - presuming West Bromwich Albion can stay in it for more than two years at a time!


Hope so, I enjoy matches against WBA. Obviously I'm quite happy with the results today too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

skalpel said:


> Hope so, I enjoy matches against WBA. Obviously I'm quite happy with the results today too!


Do you have a favourite Praha team as well? I remember the fine Czechoslovakian side from the 70s - Pivarnik, Viktor, Panenka, Ondrus, Masny, Capkovic, Nehoda, Dobias (sorry - my keyboard won't allow me to do the diacritics) etc. - I'm still surprised that the Slovan Bratislava club didn't do better in European competition at the time as it provided the nucleus of the successful international team, as I recall.


----------



## skalpel

Sorry for the late reply. I like to see Sparta Praha do well but I wouldn't call myself a big fan; I was born in Newcastle so my love for football lies with that city. The Czech national side currently has a decent squad and I'm rooting for them in the Euro cup, but I'm too young to remember 70s football unfortunately!


----------



## elgar's ghost

skalpel said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I like to see Sparta Praha do well but I wouldn't call myself a big fan; I was born in Newcastle so my love for football lies with that city. The Czech national side currently has a decent squad and I'm rooting for them in the Euro cup, but I'm too young to remember 70s football unfortunately!


That's one benefit of being older - football-wise they were great times for me. The downside for me about the 70s is that England screwed up even more back then (they never actually qualified from the group stage for ANY competition during that decade) and hooliganism was more widespread and indiscriminate. Still, at least there are the actual memories of Netherlands 1974, Argentina 1978 (they behaved themselves seeing they were the host team and played some great stuff), Brazil 1982, A.C. Milan in the late 80s/early 90s...

Oh, well - better snap out of my reverie - things to do!


----------

